# Vicky Cristina Barcelona....ovvero le conseguenze dell'amore



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti!

Oggi è un'uggiosa giornata di pioggia, e ne ho approfittato (prima che ricominci il classico tritacarne settimanale) per guardare un film di Woody Allen che mi stuzzicava: Vicky Cristina Barcellona.

Francamente non sono mai stata un'estimatrice di Allen al 150 %, a parte i suoi film piu' divertenti, quelli degli inizi, il resto mi è sempre sembrato barboso e privo di particolare impatto emotivo.

L'unico suo film recente che mi è piaciuto, è MATCHPOINT, con Scarlett Johannsson, recente musa del regista, e Jonathan Rhys - Mayer.

Ma in una giornata fredda e umida di pioggia un film girato nell'assolata Barcellona d'agosto ci stava bene....e devo ammettere che sono rimasta molto piacevolmente sorpresa!

Il film tratta un argomento che mi sta particolarmente a cuore: cosa fa funzionare una storia d'amore? Cos'è l'amore? Cosa ci rende felici o infelici?

La storia è apparentemente abbastanza lineare: 

S
P
O
I
L
E
R

due turiste americane, la seria, posata Vicky, e la sensuale e avventurosa Cristina, arrivano ospiti di una ricca famiglia a Barcellona per trascorrervi l'estate. Conoscono un focoso, sensuale pittore spagnolo: Juan Antonio. Juan Antonio invita entrambe ad unirsi a lui (in ogni senso...) durante una gita di un paio di giorni ad Oviedo. Vicky, che sta per sposarsi, è molto restia, ma Cristina è entusiasta. 
Durante la gita capita pero' qualcosa di inatteso: qualcosa succede, qualcosa di bello e potenzialmente importante, tra Vicky e Juan Antonio. I due pero' pensano di essere troppo diversi l'uno dall'altra, e Vicky si sposa con il suo fidanzato, che la raggiunge dall'America a Barcellona. Intanto, Juan Antonio frequenta Cristina, e infine va a vivere con lei.
E qui succede l'imprevisto: irrompe nelle loro vite, e in casa loro, la sensuale, fascinosa, lunatica Maria Elena, l'ex moglie di Juan Antonio. Maria Elena, che in passato ha tentato di uccidere il marito durante una delle loro mille liti, ha tentato il suicidio, e Juan Antonio e Cristina accettano di ospitarla. 
La presenza di Cristina equilibra il rapporto...squilibrato tra Juan Antonio e Maria Elena: come ha modo di dire lui "Siamo fatti per stare insieme e non siamo fatti per stare insieme" (qualcuno disse "I grandi amori sono fondati sull'incompatibilità di carattere, ecco perché non funzionano!"), al punto che i tre diventano...amanti. Il rapporto a tre sembra armonioso e appagante per tutti e tre, finché un giorno Cristina comincia a sentirsi insoddisfata, e "...infine i pensieri presero inevitabilmente il sopravvento sui sentimenti". Cristina lascia Juan Antonio e Maria Elena, i tre hanno una bellissima scena d'addio dove si giurano di portare per sempre un bel ricordo del "loro" amore e di rispettarsi per ciò che hanno condiviso. Prima di arrivare a questa consapevolezza, peraltro, Maria Elena si scaglia contro Cristina: l'accusa di averli "usati" (laddove a tutti parrebbe il contrario....) e di essere un'"insoddisfatta cronica": non vuole un menage tranquillo come quello di Vicky con il marito, non vuole l'artistico ménage à trois: che diavolo vuole?!
Cristina non lo sa, sa solo che "Non vuole questo".
Intanto il matrimonio di Vicky e Doug, il suo novello marito, inciampa, quando la loro ospite, Judy, si mette d'impegno per far capire a Vicky che se non lascerà Doug sarà infelice per tutta la vita. Judy organizza una cena, e rimette Vicky in contatto con Juan Antonio: i due si rinfacciano l'un l'altro di non aver avuto il coraggio di scegliere un futuro insieme dopo la loro gita a Oviedo, Juan Antonio insiste per ritentare, "Non sono un uomo che sfascia le famiglie", dice "Ma penso che tu non sarai mai felice con Doug". Vicky decide di dargli un'ultima possibilità...pur consapevole che Juan Antonio non è l'uomo con il quale condividere alcunché...e che non si libererà mai di quella pazza della sua ex moglie, che intanto è tornata a litigare con Juan Antonio da quando Cristina se n'è andata.
I fatti ahimé le danno ragione.
Alla fine nessuno è felice: Judy non ama piu' suo marito, ma ha perso anche lei il "momento" per lasciarlo, ed è rassegnata all'insoddisfazione, Cristina è sola e non sa cosa vuole, Vicky si "rassegna" ad un matrimonio emotivamente incolore, Juan Antonio e Maria Elena restano soli, totalmente separati dalla loro cronica incompatibilità.

E questo è l'amore, se vi pare!

La morale mi sembra ovvia e condivisibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbracccio a tutti!!
Roberta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Marzo 2009)

Mi sembra ci sia ben poco amore...ma forse devo vederlo


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Oggi è un'uggiosa giornata di pioggia, e ne ho approfittato (prima che ricominci il classico tritacarne settimanale) per guardare un film di Woody Allen che mi stuzzicava: Vicky Cristina Barcellona.
> 
> ...


ma sei davvero sicura di aver capito l'argomento portante del film ?
sei sicura di aver capito cosa voleva comunicare Allen ?
mah, ognuno vede nelle cose quel che vuol vedere, ed in fondo, è giusto così.

è lunedì, un lunedì piovoso, per me splende il sole, però.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Grazie della fiducia, eh!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra ci sia ben poco amore...ma forse devo vederlo


 
questa tua reazione fa il paio con quella della mia migliore amica, ma non concordo.

Se non c'è l'attrazione di base, come si fa a chiamare amore la fase successiva!?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa tua reazione fa il paio con quella della mia migliore amica, ma non concordo.
> 
> Se non c'è l'attrazione di base, come si fa a chiamare amore la fase successiva!?


 il problemaa è che nel film chi ha l'attrazione di base, non ha poi la fase successiva e chi ha la fase successiva non aveva... l'attrazioen di base.
L'unico amore che ho visto io, ti parrà strano, era tra maria elena e juan antonio. un grande e iimpossibile amore, fra due persone così vicine e così lontane allo stesso tempo.
Lui alla fine le dice qualcosa del tipo 'gli unici amori infiniti sono quelli che non possiamo vivere', dico bene? 
L'ho visto al cinema quindi parecchi mesi fa....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

e' proprio questo che trovo veramente centrale nel racconto: l'incapacità di evolvere da attrazione ad amore, e da amore a compatibilità.

E' qui che le coppie VERE inciampano, e questo che rende l'amore spesso fonte di sofferenza.

Magari hai una compatibilità fisica, spirituale, emozionale, ma non valoriale.

Magari sei compatibile in tutto, ma non c'è l'attrazione.

 Concordo sul fatto che l'unico vero amore, se così si puo' dire, è quello tra Juan Antonio e Maria Elena, solo che i due sono totalmente incompatibili. Capita, eccome se capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il bello della geometria creata dal film è che è "semovente", mi è piaciuto proprio per quello, ciascuno ha piu' ruoli, nessuno è solo usato, nessuno usa soltanto...

Baci!


----------

